# Questions for everybody!



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME? Stephanie
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No I dont think so
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? when I wrecked my truck
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Normally 
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? no
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Hell Yeah
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Golden Grahams
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? NO
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? yes
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? cookies & cream
14 SHOE SIZE? 6 1/2
15 RED or PINK? pink
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? too skinny
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My step dad and my brother that died

19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Jeans, and pink and gray adidas.
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Mexican
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? the office phone ringing and my fan
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My husband
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? all around appearance
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Most definately
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Mt. Dew
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Football
29. EYE COLOR? Baby Blue
30. HAT SIZE? Small?
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? gray camo tank and a black sweater
36. HUGS OR KISSES? both
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? chocolate mouse silk pie


40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? does Internet count lol
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? puppy dogs
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? CSI
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? my dogs wrestling and musis
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Beatles
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Minnisota or NC 
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Scrap Booking
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Little Rock AR


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

1. FIRST NAME? Betty
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? My dad's mom
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? My friend's dad's funeral
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? No 
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? ham and cheese
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? no
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? no
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Hell Yeah
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Captain Crunch
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Yes
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? yes
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? vanilla
14 SHOE SIZE? 6 1/2
15 RED or PINK? red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? judgemental
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? I don't know.
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? yes
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? blue sweats no shoes
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? muffin
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? tv and air conditioner
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my friend25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? eyes
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Most definately
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Mt. Dew
28. FAVORITE SPORT? basketball
29. EYE COLOR? brown
30. HAT SIZE? Small?
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? pink
36. HUGS OR KISSES? both
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? peanut butter cookies
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? everybody
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? don't know
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? none right now
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? it's just grey
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? American Idol
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? music
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Beatles
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Minnisota 
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Don't have one.
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Somerset Kentucky


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Eric
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Nope
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? don't remember
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? No 
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey 
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Not sure
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? no
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yup
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Hell no
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Frosted mini wheats 
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Yes
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? yes
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Chocalate
14 SHOE SIZE? 10
15 RED or PINK? red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? Don't trust people
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My first dog Spike 
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? ?????? 
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Black and white
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Tacos
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? tv 
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? Dad 
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Butt 
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Don't know them 
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Mt. Dew
28. FAVORITE SPORT? NHRA Drags 
29. EYE COLOR? brown
30. HAT SIZE? M
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Nope
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Black
36. HUGS OR KISSES? both
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? Frozen Snickers
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Couldn't tell ya
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? Couldn't tell ya
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? Don't read books
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Nothing
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Dog the Bounty hunter
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Moaning,Engines LOL
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Rolling Stones
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Indiana
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Wood working
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Lansing Michigan


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Sharon
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No but my brother named me
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? The other day at work. Damn customers
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? yes
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? maybe I think I would get on my nerves
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? no
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Hell NO
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? I don't eat cerel
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? nope
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? yes at one time I was very strong less now that I bummed up my shoulders.
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? I really don't care for ice cream either but I guess moose tracks
14 SHOE SIZE?91/2
15 RED or PINK? red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? too heavy.
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My Mama, my daddy, my brother and my aunty
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? yes
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? dk brown pants and white shoes
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Cornbread and hotdish.
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Baby goat eating and walking around.
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My sister yesterday.
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? their aura
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? She seems nice.
27. FAVORITE DRINK? coffee 
28. FAVORITE SPORT? hockey
29. EYE COLOR? Baby brown
30. HAT SIZE? 71/2
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no
32. FAVORITE FOOD? home cooking
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? happy endings
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? black
36. HUGS OR KISSES? huggs
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? cheesecake
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? everybody
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? don't know
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? Dead Run by Erica Spindler
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? don't have one it is a laptop
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Survior, CSI and Shark
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Rain on a tin roof. 
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Beatles
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? I don't like to travel. I have lived in Minnesota my whole life but only been to the cities twice.
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I'm willing to try anything. 
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? International Falls, Minnesota


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Jessica
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? I can't remember
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? No
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Honey smoked ham
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Heck Yea! My parties are kick ass! ...lol
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Ummmm ....no but i would like to jump out of a plain.
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Captain Crunch
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No .... they stay where ever they land ...lmao!
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? Yes 
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Butter Pecan, Cookie Doe, Orange Sherbet
14 SHOE SIZE? 9 - 9.5 depends on how shoe is made
15 RED or PINK? Red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? My temper
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My concious
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Send what back? These questions?
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Blue jeans and white Nikes
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Subway
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Guns and Roses
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My ex.
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Personality and eyes.
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? I don't know who they are, but seems cool.
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Grape Juice 
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Football
29. EYE COLOR? Med brown
30. HAT SIZE? I have no idea. The hats i have are one size fits all ...lol
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Pot Roast (home made)
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary movie
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Brown pitbull t-shirt
36. HUGS OR KISSES? Huggs
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? Hot apple pie with vanilla ice cream
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I dunno.
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I dunno.
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? N/A
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? DELL
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? CSI, Family Guy, Animal Planet
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? My fish tank 
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Rolling Stones
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Bahamas
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Versitile
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Columbus, OH


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*How come there is #22 or #23 or #35?*


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Carol
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?My moms mom
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? Last night
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? yes
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yes
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Hell no!!!
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Fruit Loops
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? Sometimes
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? Yes 
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Strawberry, Chocolate
14 SHOE SIZE? 9.5 or 10
15 RED or PINK? Pink
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? My Hair
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My dog Homey
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? ok
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Green Tigger sweat pants and pink slippers from old navy
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? WAWA
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? my dogs wrestling..lol
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My sister
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Eyes and smile
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? I don't know who they are
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Coke
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Football
29. EYE COLOR? Green
30. HAT SIZE? I don't wear hats
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? No
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Pot Roast (home made)
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary movie
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? white pitbull t-shirt
36. HUGS OR KISSES? both
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? Hot apple pie with vanilla ice cream
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I dunno.
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND? I dunno.
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? Whispers by Dean Koontz
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Belkin
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? How it's made
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? don't have any 
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Beatles
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Arizona
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Don't have any
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Cheverly, MD


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME?Oscar
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?MY dad
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? Can't remember
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?no
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Steak
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? hell yea
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?Yes,I wish I did't
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? No
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?Frosted Flakes 
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF?No 
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG?Yea 
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR?Cookies n cream 
14 SHOE SIZE? 13 1/2
15 RED or PINK?Red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU?I get attached to things easily 
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My Doberman Oscar,he did bite work:love2: 
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU??
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING?The usual,dickies and Some black Chucks
20. LAST THING YOU ATE?Mexican Food
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?Stair Way to Heaven
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?My Mom
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?Booty and Breasteses 
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU?I don't know her
27. FAVORITE DRINK?Good ol H2o
28. FAVORITE SPORT?To play Basketball,To watch,Football
29. EYE COLOR?Hazel,greenish kinda 
30. HAT SIZE?? 
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Nope
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican,although Im getting tired of it everyday
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING?Scary 
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? White-T
36. HUGS OR KISSES?Kisses 
37. FAVORITE DESSERT?Flan 
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND??? 
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND???
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? Huck Finn
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?I don't have a mouspad 
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?ESPN
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS?The sound of the crowd when you score a basket 
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES?Beatles 
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?Jalisco,Mexico 
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?Grears of War 
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN?Stockton California


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Midwest cause I got it in a e-mail and just copied adn pasted it lol didn't realize they were not there!!! oh well:hammer:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Amanda
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? When Krypto died 
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? NO!!
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Macaroni and Cheese loaf!
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Yeppers
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yep
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Nope
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Anything healthy
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? No, I know that i am
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Strawberry
14 SHOE SIZE? 7 ladies
15 RED or PINK? Red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? Nothing really
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? Umm People, My gramma, animals, krypto
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU? Sure
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Camo pants and a Megadeth shirt
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Nacos
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Silence
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? Steph F
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Eyes and hair
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? No one sent it to me
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Flavoured water
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Soccar
29. EYE COLOR? Brown
30. HAT SIZE? Dont do the hat thing
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? happy
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Black
36. HUGS OR KISSES? Hmmmmm
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? dont have one
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND? No one
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND?? No one
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? Ball python care book
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? dont have one
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? CSI
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? water
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES?Stones
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Quebec
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Im really smart...hehe
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? North york, Ontario canada


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME? Aimee
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Yes, but my dad won't tell me who untill I'm older(and since I don't talk to him probly never)
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? Today. I'm a crybaby.
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Yes
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? None. Lunchmeat is icky.
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? YES!
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? an old one
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes, but not for long.
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Scared of hights=No
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? I love Life!
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? Not very.
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Cherry Garcia
14 SHOE SIZE? 6
15 RED or PINK? Red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? My eyes. Everyone else got green hazel and I got brown hazel
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? Tommy(puppy)
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Blue with white stripe workout pants and no shoes.
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Sweet Potatoe Pie
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? A fan and lovely silence
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My boyfriend
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? Cute face and sexy body.
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Most definately
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Sprite
28. FAVORITE SPORT? N/A
29. EYE COLOR? Brown Hazel
30. HAT SIZE? Don't know
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? nope
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Blended gray white cotton
36. HUGS OR KISSES? cuddles
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? Pumpkin Pie
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? none currently-need to find a good one.
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Mouse pad? I have a snake cage computer/mouse pad. lol.
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Pirates
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? my baby when she meows back to the cat
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? ?
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Hmm. Not very far I guess. Every far place we go we move to. Tenesee and Texas are as far east as I have been and been to Canada and Mexico also.
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? I have many special talents 
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Everett, Wa


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME? Holly
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Yes , My mothers friend that she had in the 5th grade, she liked the name
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? When I left my fiance a week ago
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Most of the time 
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Roast Beef
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Maybe, Depends on what kinda day I was having when I meet me lol.
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? If I was drunk enough
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Raisin Bran
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? Oh Yeah lol
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Pictachio
14 SHOE SIZE? 8
15 RED or PINK? Pink
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? I have a big ol butt lol
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? Aimee --- She is States away lol

19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Jean skirt/ bare foot
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Banana
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? Scars by Papa Roach
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My EX Fiance
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? If they are funny
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Of course
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Water
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Football
29. EYE COLOR? Green/blue hazel
30. HAT SIZE? Don't wear hats
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Haven't went to get them yet.
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Mexican
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? Black tank top
36. HUGS OR KISSES? Some of each
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? Yogurt
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? None lately
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Black mouse pad
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? All I watch is Sponge Bob lol
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? Z ROCK
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Stones
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Washington
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Which one?
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Oroville CA


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Charles 2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? Yes my grandfather
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? What is crying?
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Most of the time 
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? HAM
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Noway
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Oh yeah
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Raisin Bran
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? I wear boots, no strings
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? You know it
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? cookies and cream, cookie doug
14 SHOE SIZE? 9.5
15 RED or PINK? Pink
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? Im unsettled, like to move to much
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? No one, my family is close

19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Fire Dept uniform/booots
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Ramen Noodles, oriental 
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? my dogs bark, need to check why
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My wife Fiance
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? hotness 
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Of course
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Sweet tea
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Rodeo, motorcycle racing
29. EYE COLOR? blue, according to a girl at the gym Cancun Blue?????
30. HAT SIZE? 7 1/8
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Seafood
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? blue
36. HUGS OR KISSES? Some of each
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? just about anything chocolate
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? True stories of veteran firefighter, Apbt Gazette, and Dave Ramseys financial book
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Gateway
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Pursuit of Happiness, bullriding, motorcyle racing
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? the country
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES?Neither
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Spain/France
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Bilingual?
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Chattanooga Tn


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

1. FIRST NAME? Evan
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? no
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? at my wedding (it was happy not boo hoo)
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? yeah when I take my time writting
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? turkey
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? absolutley I am a really good person and a good friend to have. 
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? Oh yeah I cant wait to go
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? Oh Yeah lol
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Chocolate
14 SHOE SIZE? 9
15 RED or PINK? red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? I am only 5' 7"
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My roommate from when I was in Iraq

19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? blue adidas shorts/ bare foot
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? Ice cream blizzard
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? my dogs playing
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my Wife
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? there overall apperacne then I get to the particulars
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Of course
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Water or a nice cold beer
28. FAVORITE SPORT? baseball Go Cardinals!!
29. EYE COLOR? Dark brown
30. HAT SIZE? size 7
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no my eyes are A OK
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Italian 
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? either really I like alot of movies
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? white work out tshirt
36. HUGS OR KISSES? Some of each
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? anything that has chocolate
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? this present darkness by Frank Perretti
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? Black mouse pad
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Went to see Oceans 13
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? rushing water
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Stones
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Iraq
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Which one?
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Decatur IL


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME? Terrence
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? no
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? Brothers funeral
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? no
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? steak
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? no im to moody 
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? probly not
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? coco pops
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? No
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? yes
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? orange chip
14 SHOE SIZE? 10
15 RED or PINK? red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? crooked teeth
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My old dog

19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? blue tracks brown royals 
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? mcdonalds
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? birds on roof
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? my partner
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? breasts eyes booty
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? Of course
27. FAVORITE DRINK? creaming soda
28. FAVORITE SPORT? rugby league
29. EYE COLOR? light brown
30. HAT SIZE? not sure
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no 
32. FAVORITE FOOD? butter chicken
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? both
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? blue
36. HUGS OR KISSES? kiss kiss
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? cheesecake
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? pitbull book
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? nothing
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? nz yachting
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? heavy rain on a tin roof
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? beatles
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? north island
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? leader
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Nelson NZ


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME? Mandee
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? No
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? the other night
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? Normally 
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Turkey
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? yes
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? no
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? probably
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? chocolate rice krispies and lucky charms
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? NO
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? decently
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? cookies and cream
14 SHOE SIZE? 8-9
15 RED or PINK? red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? um, I dont know
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My grandpa and aunt
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? jean shorts and white reeboks
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? chicken fries
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? My husband on the phone
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My husband
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? personality, butt, eyes
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? i dont know her
27. FAVORITE DRINK? Dr. Pepper
28. FAVORITE SPORT? Football
29. EYE COLOR? blue
30. HAT SIZE? i dont know
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? yes
32. FAVORITE FOOD? hamburgers
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? Scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? black
36. HUGS OR KISSES? both
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? um i dont know


40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? none
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? happy bunny
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? America's funniest home video
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? my husbands voice and country music
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? neither
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? Indiana 
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? i dont know
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Ft. Lauderdale, FL


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME? Victoria (Vicky)
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE? I don’t know
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? when my boyfriend brought me to pick out karma (my 4month old APBT
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING? yup
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Pepper turkey
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? Duh …lol
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? nope
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS? yup
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? ….maybe
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL? Rasin brand
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF? no
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG? yea
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR? Mint chol.chip
14 SHOE SIZE? 9 /8.5
15 RED or PINK? pink
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? I never ask for help when I should I always think I can do it myself
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? New Hampshire, mountain air
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING? Black dress pants w/ black opened toed heels…. Im at work lol
20. LAST THING YOU ATE? A Cuban from publix
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW? plies
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE? My boyfriend
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO? The way they hold themself
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU? No one sent it to me lol
28. FAVORITE SPORT? soccer
29. EYE COLOR? green
30. HAT SIZE? 6 something…. Small in a helmet 
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? no
32. FAVORITE FOOD? homecooked
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING? scary
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? red
36. HUGS OR KISSES? kisses
37. FAVORITE DESSERT? Apple pie and vanilla ice cream stuck in the microwave for 30 secs and then all smooched up
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? Not reading one … no time if I were it would be by anne rice
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD? I don’t need one
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV? Kill point
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS? A turbo spooling up and a bov (blow off vavle) goin off, BBAASSSS, wheelies, shiftin gears on a bike
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES? Rolling stones
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME? ireland
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT? Reliable 
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN? Derry new hampshire


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME?Deyshawn
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?Hope not
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY? Back in 3rd grade when my big bro kicked me where the sun dont shinr
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?no
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? Dont really know hmm..
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? hell yea
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL? No
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? No
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?waffle crisp 
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF?No 
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG?Yea 
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR?cookies and cream 
14 SHOE SIZE? 11
15 RED or PINK?Red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU? My attitude ugh:stick: 
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My MOMMY!!!!!!
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU??
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING?White air force ones, and gray south pole =]
20. LAST THING YOU ATE?5 oatmeal pies
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?butterscotch tell me shes hungry
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?My Girl
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?Booty and Breasteses 
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU?I don't know her
27. FAVORITE DRINK?Orange kool aid 
28. FAVORITE SPORT?Since i got a scholarship to play football i guess it would be my favorite sport ugh
29. EYE COLOR?light brown 
30. HAT SIZE?? 7 3/8
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Nope
32. FAVORITE FOOD? Burger king
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING?Scary 
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING? White-T
36. HUGS OR KISSES?Kisses 
37. FAVORITE DESSERT?bowl of sherbet
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND??? 
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND???
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING? agatha cristy soemthign about dying or something lol 
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?I don't have a mouspad 
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?The back of my eye lids =]
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS?The sound of the crowd when you score a touchdown 
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES?too old for me 
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?walmart in savanah
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?football 
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN?augusta ga


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

1. FIRST NAME?Nick
2. WERE YOU NAMED AFTER ANYONE?Hope not
3. WHEN DID YOU LAST CRY?when my son was born
4 DO YOU LIKE YOUR HANDWRITING?no
5 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LUNCHMEAT? ham
6 IF YOU WERE ANOTHER PERSON WOULD YOU BE FRIENDS WITH YOU? sure
7 DO YOU HAVE A JOURNAL?one for rehab dogs
8. DO YOU STILL HAVE YOUR TONSILS?Yes
9 WOULD YOU BUNGE JUMP? have
10 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE CEREAL?honey combs 
11 DO YOU UNTIE YOUR SHOES WHEN YOU TAKE THEM OFF?No 
12 DO YOU THINK YOU ARE STRONG?Yea 
13 WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ICE CREAM FLAVOR?any 
14 SHOE SIZE? 9 1/2
15 RED or PINK?Red
16 WHAT IS THE LEAST FAVORITE THING ABOUT YOU?I have man tits lmao 
17. WHO DO YOU MISS THE MOST? My brothers
18. DO YOU WANT EVERYONE TO SEND THIS BACK TO YOU??
19. WHAT COLOR PANTS AND SHOES ARE YOU WEARING?plain,white
20.LAST THING YOU ATE?dog treat
21. WHAT ARE YOU LISTENING TO RIGHT NOW?MTV
24. WHO WAS THE LAST PERSON YOU TALKED TO ON THE PHONE?wife
25. THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE ABOUT PEOPLE YOU ARE ATTRACTED TO?skin,they have to have good skin 
26. DO YOU LIKE THE PERSON WHO SENT THIS TO YOU?I don't know her
27. FAVORITE DRINK?sweet tea 
28. FAVORITE SPORT?UFC
29. EYE COLOR?light brown 
30. HAT SIZE?? 7 3/8
31. DO YOU WEAR CONTACTS? Nope
32. FAVORITE FOOD?home cooking(some good mawmaw food
33. SCARY MOVIE OR HAPPY ENDING?Scary 
34. WHAT COLOR SHIRT ARE YOU WEARING?dark gray
36. HUGS OR KISSES?hugs I like to hold a women 
37. FAVORITE DESSERT?bowl of icecream
38. WHO IS MOST LIKELY TO RESPOND??? 
39. LEAST LIKELY TO RESPOND???
40. BOOK YOU'RE READING?anything on the internet 
41. WHAT'S ON YOUR MOUSE PAD?smile 
42. WHAT DID YOU WATCH LAST NIGHT ON TV?nadda dont watch much tv
43. FAVORITE SOUNDS?hmmmmmmmmmm gonna not go there 
44. ROLLING STONES OR BEATLES?three dog night 
45. THE FURTHEST YOU'VE BEEN FROM HOME?overseas oil rig
46. WHAT'S YOUR SPECIAL TALENT?art 
47. AND WHERE WERE YOU BORN?monroe La.
__________________


----------

